# Selling TShirts with Complex Vectors - Where?



## Noel_ (May 25, 2008)

Hi all,

New on this forum  I run a small (5000 member) game art community and need to find a place where my vector graphic can actually be printed. it has gaps that are smaller than 5mm.

The problem is, I can't print bulk and have it delivered to me because I live in the Caribbean (incoming customs tax 30-40%, and shipping costs are horrid).

Anybody have an idea where I could have this done whilst allowing my community to purchase the shirts themselves?

Cheers & many thanks for your help!

Noel

Image for reference:


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are all or most of your members in the Caribbean? If they are mostly U.S. based, you could try cafepress (not sure if they ship outside the U.S.). They use direct to garment (dtg) printers.


----------



## Noel_ (May 25, 2008)

splathead said:


> Are all or most of your members in the Caribbean? If they are mostly U.S. based, you could try cafepress (not sure if they ship outside the U.S.). They use direct to garment (dtg) printers.


Thank you for your reply.

70% International, but US based is fine.

I do need a certain level of quality, these are all artists and I hear nothing but bad things of CP :/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it would be good for you to try a few of the Direct to Garment printing fulfillment companies yourself, that way you could see FIRST HAND which of them has the quality you prefer.

There aren't any minimum orders. You can just upload your design and buy one and have it shipped to you.

Try out CafePress for yourself, try out zazzle, try out printfection, try out Spreadshirt's DTG (not the flex printing which was rejected because it would take too long to weed)

You may find one of them fits your needs well.

With the small gaps in the design, you may have a hard time of getting the design to look EXACTLY the way you want to just because of the nature of ink on cotton. It's not like pixels on a screen that stay put, or ink on a paper. Ink on fabric spreads. So while some fine lines can be done, you will still have some dot gain.


----------

